# cell builder pics



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

going to start grafting tomorrow. looks like we will excellent cells builders again!!! can't believe it is that time of year again.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I had no idea that SD looked like that this time of year. 

Nice looking yard and hives and bees. I've seen those hives first hand, but I can't think where. Did you sell some to DH of Lewisberry,PA? Or Chuck from NY?

Could you post another picture of a cpl of covers top side and under side? Are the three boards shiplapped?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

haven't sold bees to either of those guys. boards in the lids are tounge & groove. south dakota won't see green grass until may


----------

